# 8hp.Tecumseh carburetor adjustment



## DandyDon (Jul 4, 2011)

I seem to be having a heck of a problem with the governor. It wants to run wide open. I'm getting tired of scratching my head.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the problem is with the governor, then there is no adjustment you can make to the carburetor to correct it. Try the static governor adjustment and if this does not take care of it, then the problem is likely internal. Just make sure the throttle shaft moves freely and the throttle butterfly is attached to the shaft.


----------



## DandyDon (Jul 4, 2011)

30yearTech said:


> If the problem is with the governor, then there is no adjustment you can make to the carburetor to correct it. Try the static governor adjustment and if this does not take care of it, then the problem is likely internal. Just make sure the throttle shaft moves freely and the throttle butterfly is attached to the shaft.


Thanks, 30-year. I adjusted it (after finding out where it is) and it is no longer racing. It's surging, but not racing. The mower has been sitting up for the better part of a decade, but never started. It was nice to get it started. Just gotta get the bugs out, now.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

surging can also be caused by an out of adjustment governor, but is usually caused by a restricted low speed circuit. If your carburetor is adjustable, then try opening up the low speed adjustment 1/4 turn or so and see if it smooths out. 

If unit has been sitting awhile, then carburetor may need a good cleaning.


----------

